# "Did my boyfriend just get married?"



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!

Woman Sees Pictures of Boyfriend's Wedding, Still Not Sure He Cheated

:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Gus, this reminds me of my sister who found a pic of her husband and his p.p. on Craigslist soliciting sex. She believed him when he said someone hacked his account......twenty three times.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Where is CHeaterville when you really need it????


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Kitt said:


> Gus, this reminds me of my sister who found a pic of her husband and his p.p. on Craigslist soliciting sex. She believed him when he said someone hacked his account......twenty three times.


Wow. Please tell me that she's since come to her senses.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Wow. Please tell me that she's since come to her senses.


Well, after I explained to her that a pic of his dic cannot have just been hacked if he didn't allow it to be taken....and that she had herpes though she was faithful...she started to see that maybe he was cheating....but by that time he had met a woman through match.com and left her after twenty three years of marriage with just a text. This man also cheated with my brothers wife, had An affair with his coworker and was an alcoholic...still my sister would listen to me as I collected the evidence and outed him to our entire family and just simper about how much she loved him. It is hard to understand how we could be raised in the same way and yet she be so obtuse with her head in the sand. After years of this, my husband and I have accepted that she needs help we can't give her emotionally and mentally. Codependency is hard to break for some people.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Kitt said:


> Well, after I explained to her that a pic of his dic cannot have just been hacked if he didn't allow it to be taken....and that she had herpes though she was faithful...she started to see that maybe he was cheating....but by that time he had met a woman through match.com and left her after twenty three years of marriage with just a text. This man also cheated with my brothers wife, had An affair with his coworker and was an alcoholic...still my sister would listen to me as I collected the evidence and outed him to our entire family and just simper about how much she loved him. It is hard to understand how we could be raised in the same way and yet she be so obtuse with her head in the sand. After years of this, my husband and I have accepted that she needs help we can't give her emotionally and mentally. Codependency is hard to break for some people.


Wow, that is so sad. You sound like a good sister, but you can only do so much. Hopefully she'll be better off without him.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

WorkingWife said:


> Wow, that is so sad. You sound like a good sister, but you can only do so much. Hopefully she'll be better off without him.


Needless to say, she didn't go to therapy or resolve her codependency so she is married again to a guy just like the first one. I have detached from trying to fix her life and love her without interfering while avoiding him like the plague. I will be here when it falls apart, and her kids are like my own...they even comment on how alike her two husbands have been and they are healthier than her as young adults. We often talk about their relationships and how to avoid becoming codependent and building healthy self esteem. 
Yet, she does seem oblivious to her own destruction and drama. :frown2:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sadly, there is a groundswell of opinion, mostly female I think, that advises women not to inquire about the "competition" or at the very least about who else he might be seeing. It makes you look needy, you know.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

And nine months from now, she'll be asking about the pic that was posted of her boyfriend smiling brightly and holding what 'appears' to be a newborn baby. No doubt it's a very realistic doll that he commissioned for his sex ed class.

(My mother once met a woman whose daughter had an unusual name that she pronounced Fuh-MELL-ee. My mother asked about the name and the woman said that the hospital had named the baby for them; they had put it on her wrist tag -> Female....)


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> And nine months from now, she'll be asking about the pic that was posted of her boyfriend smiling brightly and holding what 'appears' to be a newborn baby. No doubt it's a very realistic doll that he commissioned for his sex ed class.
> 
> (My mother once met a woman whose daughter had an unusual name that she pronounced Fuh-MELL-ee. My mother asked about the name and the woman said that the hospital had named the baby for them; they had put it on her wrist tag -> Female....)


LOL


----------

